# Rockwell model 10 Homecraft saw



## altierc (Oct 1, 2009)

I have a Rockwell Model 10 Homecraft Table saw model number 34-695 manufactured 1979. I looking to sell the saw but have been unable to figure out the size of the motor. I was unable to find any markings on the motor. I have attached a couple photos to help.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

you might want to try owwm.com (Old Woodworking Machines)

If you are looking to sell this on Criagslist or something like that, you probably don't need to get too concerned about making the hp known. The pictures you provided here are likely good enough. I googled and found a couple old CL posts that were deleted, but the price listed was $60'ish


----------

